
Ask HN: What statistics websites/newsletters do you look at? - aakriti1215
Are there any websites or newsletters that you are subscribed to or look at?
======
aakriti1215
[https://www.statista.com](https://www.statista.com) has a cool newsletter
that you can subscribe to for some pretty interesting statistics.

